# With Marbury a Knick, who will be the Eastern guards?



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Jason Kidd
Allen Iverson
Tracy McGrady
Baron Davis
Paul Pierce
Lebron James
Stephon Marbury

(Carter is a forward, right?)

Is it possible to expunge anyone from that line-up?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<u>Starters (Likely locks)</u>
G: Iverson, McGrady
F: O'Neal, Carter
C: Wallace

<u>Bench</u>
G: Kidd, James, Marbury, Davis
F: Pierce, Artest
C: Martin

Just slightly fudging the positions :grinning: They've put Pierce at forward for all-NBA teams before, so I'm sure they'd have no problem listing him as a forward for this game. If they can have Ben Wallace listed as a center, then I see no reason why they couldn't put Martin in at center as well. If they wanted to have a real center on the team, they'd have to bump either Artest or Martin for someone ... Ilgauskas maybe?


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

what about Redd?


----------



## jadakiss_25 (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> what about Redd?


what about him? He seriously does not fit in nor belong on the all-star team. Just look at the east guards....uhuh, thats right.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Pierce, McGrady and James *could* all be pushed to forward, if space needs to be opened up at guard.

McGrady, I guess, will be voted in as a guard. So move Pierce and James to the "forward" spot as coach-selected backups.

It hardly matters. All sorts of random combinations will play together. All that matters is getting the "right" people on the team.

Guards: Tracy McGrady, Allen Iverson, Stephon Marbury, Baron Davis, Jason Kidd

Forwards: Ben Wallace, Vince Carter, Paul Pierce, LeBron James

Centers: Jermaine O'Neal, Zydrunas Ilgauskas

And one more player.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Ya'll don't know the power of New York and it's fans. Marbury will edge one of the guards out, count on it...


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jadakiss_25</b>!
> 
> 
> what about him? He seriously does not fit in nor belong on the all-star team. Just look at the east guards....uhuh, thats right.


Yeah...as much as I like Redd, he's got nothing on anyone on that list. It's good to see that the East will at least have the advantage at one position...


----------

